# Bringing dog to HKG



## shawnyinhkg (Nov 4, 2011)

I plan on bring ning my dog to HKG when i move there. According to the web informaton all that is required is to fill out paper work and pay some money. Does anyone know if there is a quarantine period or any other hidden obstacles to bringing a pet to HKG? Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ask dunmovin! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/dunmovin.html


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

To import a pet, it is necessary to obtain a Special Permit in advance from the AFCD and pay a fee. The special permit application form must be completed in English or Chinese.

To download an application form for importing animals: Click here (PDF)
Permit application forms can also be obtained by Fax: 2708 8885 

The permit application form, the required fee and a stamped self-addressed envelope must then be sent by post or taken in person to the following address:

AFCD Permit Issuing Desk
At: 5th Floor, Cheung Sha Wan Government Offices, 303 Cheung Sha Wan Road, Kowloon
Open: Monday to Friday 08:30-12:30 and 13:30-17:15

Applications from overseas must be paid by bank draft in Hong Kong currency to The Government of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region.

Five working days are necessary to process the application from the date of receipt, as long as the application form contains all the required information. Permits are then sent by post. To save time it is possible to nominate someone in Hong Kong to apply for and collect the permit on behalf of the owner. The special permit is valid for six months and animals must be imported on or before the expiry date of the permit.

Animals must be implanted with an identification microchip, and the microchip number must be printed on the animal health certificate. If a dog is identified with a microchip other than an AVID encrypted transponder it will have to be re-chipped at the owner's expense.

AFCD Animal Control


----------

